# Jukee Doodles - Where are you ??



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Puppies ?????????????????????


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Come on JD's .. I have the whole family ready and waiting for the PUPPY reveal


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

They are soooooo mean! Bet they're sitting on the sofa laughing with a glass of wine in their hand


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> They are soooooo mean! Bet they're sitting on the sofa laughing with a glass of wine in their hand


I was so thinking that!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

It's because they know how excited you are about Molly's litter Sarah!! Either that or they are busy with Pippa?!!!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

In my excitement I had forgotten about Pippa!! Hope she's ok 

*drums fingers on laptop impatiently*


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> They are soooooo mean! Bet they're sitting on the sofa laughing with a glass of wine in their hand


If only.........I've done the first half of the grooming video today using Buzz as my model. We will do the second finishing part tomorrow but this evening he well...Urmm..looks like this: 











At this point you've gotta trust me.....I'm a professional !!!

Julia x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh Buzz are you having a bad hair day... I'm sure you'll be glorious by tomorrow


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh bless him!! He doesn't look impressed lol!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

AH poor Buzz.... reminds me of a shaggy sheep 

Can he see where he's going ?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

If I can get the videos downloaded in time can do a midnight reveal for Bramble and Molly.:juggle: J x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> If I can get the videos downloaded in time can do a midnight reveal for Bramble and Molly.:juggle: J x


Looks like I am staying up then!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Stick a hat on him,give him a guitar and adorn him with a cigarette= Slash from guns and roses!!!! lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sarette said:


> Looks like I am staying up then!!


Yep me too, putting the kettle on


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

embee said:


> Yep me too, putting the kettle on


Ooh i could eat some chocolates! Am just trying to think if I have any decent snacks available... might have to go for a rummage!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pixie said:


> Stick a hat on him,give him a guitar and adorn him with a cigarette= Slash from guns and roses!!!! lol


While you are all waiting you might like to watch my middle boys cover of 'Knocking on Heavens Door' http://www.youtube.com/user/ElectricGuitarify#p/u/17/eDCU6_EU4vc.

This video is also cute http://www.youtube.com/user/ElectricGuitarify#p/u/11/qR1GEnkmRyE


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh I've just seen a new video!! I knew subscribing to their channel on You Tube was a genius idea!!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

wow Mandy he is AMAZING!!!!!! Im so impressed,what a talented boy and what a voice for a 12yr old,Love it! I really like Led Zep ect,will show this to my 12 yr old in the morning......Now wheres that guitar we got you 2 birthdays ago?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

And Mandy, he is so talented, you must be so proud! xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sarette said:


> Ooh I've just seen a new video!! I knew subscribing to their channel on You Tube was a genius idea!!!


Sneaky - dashes off to youtube........:undwech:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hehe so im not the only one who decided to cheet and get the sneeky peek first lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sarette said:


> And Mandy, he is so talented, you must be so proud! xx


Cute isn't he. He plays very loud rock guitar for a minimum of 6 hours a day


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

embee said:


> Cute isn't he. He plays very loud rock guitar for a minimum of 6 hours a day


Lol sounds great...  My nephew has a drum kit, I have never heard anything as loud as that!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nowt on telly waiting for daughters dvd to finish, having a sleep over, before turning everything off so glad I popped on.....Buzz looks like he's wondering whats happened, and music is fab..... maybe Buzz' video needs a sound track x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Cute isn't he. He plays very loud rock guitar for a minimum of 6 hours a day


Mandy,

When you come up next - remind me to get my guitars out - I may have something he might like !!!!!

Stephen x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Mandy,
> 
> When you come up next - remind me to get my guitars out - I may have something he might like !!!!!
> 
> Stephen x


Ohhh what have you got? Fav bands? That would be a great day then - Jan jamming away on guitar, Theo whizzing round on the quad bike and me and Elli hugging puppies.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, genius! Wow, what a lot of puppies! Molly is like my Phoebe, what a beautiful litter, isn't it incredible that you can end up with so many different colours in one litter? I can go to bed happy now!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Now this is a look I call: "Blump and Flumpfy" !

Stephen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Thanks Sarah, genius! Wow, what a lot of puppies! Molly is like my Phoebe, what a beautiful litter, isn't it incredible that you can end up with so many different colours in one litter? I can go to bed happy now!


No worries  Did you see Bramble's vid too? 

My little Max is in Molly's vid, I feel a bit teary seeing them all, and not yet knowing which one he is lol! Am staying up for the details... although my eyes would rather I didn't... pass the match sticks!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, they're gorgeous - I no longer have any idea what I'll come home with! I just can't wait to go down there and see them all and smell them, puppies smell so gorgeous!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't wait either!! The kids are gonna be sooo excited so I won't tell them till the day before we go lol, whenever that might be!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have other pets Sarah? How old are your kids?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We have 3 guinea pigs and a 350 litre aquarium. The kids are 8, 5 and 6 months, all December babies!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So, you'll be able to crate train Max and the baby together then!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> So, you'll be able to crate train Max and the baby together then!


Yes that's the plan!!! My eldest 2 were never around dogs when they were little, in fact when we came across one, they would freak out so much! They are much better now (as my sister has a Pugalier), but I want my young Oscar to grow up with a dog and for it to be normal to him... I don't think I am explaining myself very well, but I have been up since 5am! 

We are all so looking forward to adding Max to our family, he's going to be fantastic for us all!

xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Sarah... having to keep quiet about you're new bundle until then...its like Christmas... only better, your older two will remember it forever, how exciting when you tell them.... a video moment for your archives


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

They know we are getting a pup, I will show them the video tomorrow (I have lost track how many times I have watched it now!!), but they won't know when we are off to visit...! Although I don't know that either as yet!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My daughter was 2 when we got Phoebe, so they've grown up together. At 13 she will do a lot of looking after Lottie, and it will be lovely for her to have the experience of a pup growing up. We were out late last night, so she hasn't seen the latest reveal. WAKE UP CIARA!!


----------

